# $15 tip!



## alexiszzz88 (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone just gave me a $15 dollar tip. It was. 40 min airport ride and we didn’t even speak so I’m trying to figure out how to make that happen again. Anyone else have a similar experience and any recommendations?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Same thing happened to me one day. Guy with his mother going to the airport. The only words spoken where when his mother asked him a question and he would give an annoyed answer with an attitude like he wanted her to shut up. He seemed like a real piece of work. I was gonna 1* him just for the way he spoke to his momma, but he gave me a $60. Biggest tip I've gotten in the years I've been doing this.


----------



## alexiszzz88 (Jun 19, 2018)

$60 tip? Daaaaayyumm


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Good for you. may be he was ugly to his mother and trying to impress you by tipping his good side


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Some passengers will like you for no reason.
Some will hate you for no reason.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

One of the hottest girls I’ve ever given a ride never said a word the whole trip other than hello and good bye and tipped $10. I suppose with some pax it’s best to keep your mouth closed.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

She was probably relieved an uber driver didnt hit on her lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would certainly like to give her some more relief in the future.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

alexiszzz88 said:


> Someone just gave me a $15 dollar tip. It was. 40 min airport ride and we didn't even speak so I'm trying to figure out how to make that happen again. Anyone else have a similar experience and any recommendations?


They stopped making $15 bills in 1971, you should make sure it's not counterfeit.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I've come to the [somewhat] depressing and frustrating conclusion that the pax is either a tipper or a non-tipper, and it doesn't really matter what we do as their drivers. The non-tippers will always be the cheap-ass, obnoxious frugal Fannies, regardless of how helpful, fun, or kind you are to them. The tippers, otoh, go into the trip with full intentions of tipping no matter what. If the trip's atrocious, maybe they'll hold off. But otherwise, their driver gets a tip because the tipper was taught proper tipping etiquette while growing up, and they actually have manners and are decent human beings.

The part that sucks donkey balls for drivers is that the ratio of tippers to non-tippers appears to be 1:10 on average.

I blame the shitty richardhead parents of the folks with no manners or etiquette. But it's OK, the non-tippers will eventually fail at life in general because they lack social cues and basic skills that are necessary to thrive during ones lifetime. Most of my non-tippers are young adults and they haven't realized yet that their futures are doomed.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Mista T said:


> They stopped making $15 bills in 1971...


Stuff you just made up.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I think Jules is right; 2 of my last 3 rides were amazing conversations, fun, light hearted entertaining rides -- no tip. The other ride was zero conversation, but she gave me a $10-dlr tip on a $15-dlr ride. The two non-tippers were late 20s men, the tipper was mid-30s woman. If I could screen out everyone under 27, I would likely do it.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Mista T said:


> They stopped making $15 bills in 1971, you should make sure it's not counterfeit.


I stopped printing those in 72 surprised some are still in circulation.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I blame the shitty richardhead parents of the folks with no manners or etiquette. .


 Not entirely true. Most non Uber tippers will tip their bartender and waitress in bar/restaurant.
Uber sent clear message to pax's from very beginning - tips included- not required - nor expected.. , and now is too little too late.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> One of the hottest girls I've ever given a ride never said a word the whole trip other than hello and good bye and tipped $10. I suppose with some pax it's best to keep your mouth closed.


Some are already going to tip and driver has to really screw up to change that.
A tipper is a tipper. 
They don't think twice about it.

Now, tell me more about her.



Kodyhead said:


> She was probably relieved an uber driver didnt hit on her lol


I've had several hot ladies tell me about creepy drivers.

But the one that stands out the most was this gorgeous woman I picked up. Short skirt, cleavage.. everything that made it very hard to not look. 
But I am a classy dude. 
Gave her my normal greeting, and she says "I can already tell this is going to be the most normal ride I've had all night"

Couldn't really hit on her after that comment.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Some are already going to tip and driver has to really screw up to change that.
> A tipper is a tipper.
> They don't think twice about it.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous with a smoking hot body. I just happen to remember where she lives about 4.28 miles from where I live.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

alexiszzz88 said:


> Someone just gave me a $15 dollar tip. It was. 40 min airport ride and we didn't even speak so I'm trying to figure out how to make that happen again. Anyone else have a similar experience and any recommendations?


I usually average between $10 to $15 in tips for airport runs. It's about $30 after Lyft fees where I drive.


----------

